

10 Best Startup and Tech Offices in New York City - ry0ohki
http://officesnapshots.com/2013/11/11/10-best-startup-offices-new-york-city/

======
robdoherty2
A lot of these offices seem to have devs stacked together along the same long
tables. The overall aesthetic of these spaces looks great, but I can't help
but feel they are more designed/suited for lots of verbal collaboration and
not for quiet, solo work, (both of which I'd argue are important).

Can anyone who works at any of these places comment on the atmosphere?

